# CSS Menü



## Alice (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Ich habe dieses Menü im Internet gefunden.

http://lwis.net/free-css-drop-down-menu/ultimate.horizontal.html

Mein Problem mit diesem Menü ist, dass Handys das Menü nicht verwenden können.

iPhone 3G
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
iPhone 4S
iPhone 5
Samsung Galaxy S2
Samsung Galaxy S3

Alle ausprobiert. Geht nicht.  Also die Sub-Menüs öffnen sich "komisch" bzw. gar nicht.

Was muss ich denn tun, damit das Sub-Menü sich mit einem Mausklick öffnet?


----------

